# The Dambusters and a Lego Set.



## syscom3 (May 30, 2022)

This is incredible!!!!
I don't know where this should really go, so I put it here.









Built from bricks: the Bombs Raid in Lego form


All the way from Australia comes news of the work of a group of amateur Lego enthusiasts, Nathan Leech, Leigh McGowen, Robb McGowen and Mark Parker. With time on their hands, they took on the chall…




dambustersblog.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (May 30, 2022)

The hydrodynamics of those bombs can't be good


----------



## Wurger (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 30, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> The hydrodynamics of those bombs can't be good


Well... did you ever step on one?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (May 30, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Well... did you ever step on one?



I raised a son -- of course I did.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 30, 2022)

Then you must know the destructive power of a red block at 0700 in the morning while carrying hot coffee dressed in full body armour  underwear and top of a PJ.
I called it the Block buster.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 31, 2022)

Very cool!


----------

